# Reazione a Catena 2018: 4 giugno su Rai 1, conduce Gabriele Corsi



## fabri47 (2 Giugno 2018)

Riparte *Reazione a Catena*, il quiz estivo di Rai 1 dove due squadre da tre persone si sfidano in varie manche che riguardano per la maggior parte l'enigmistica ed il collegamento tra una parola e l'altra. 

La più importante novità, per quanto riguarda l'edizione di quest'anno, sarà il conduttore. Non ci sarà più Amadeus, ma il membro del Trio Medusa *Gabriele Corsi* a presentare il game show di grande successo che, specie lo scorso anno, ha fatto grandissimi ascolti raggiungendo varie volte il 30% di share.

Reazione a Catena 2018 andrà in onda a partire da *lunedì 4 giugno*, alle ore 18:45, su Rai 1.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Giugno 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Riparte *Reazione a Catena*, il quiz estivo di Rai 1 dove due squadre da tre persone si sfidano in varie manche che riguardano per la maggior parte l'enigmistica ed il collegamento tra una parola e l'altra.
> 
> La più importante novità, per quanto riguarda l'edizione di quest'anno, sarà il conduttore. Non ci sarà più Amadeus, ma il membro del Trio Medusa *Gabriele Corsi* a presentare il game show di grande successo che, specie lo scorso anno, ha fatto grandissimi ascolti raggiungendo varie volte il 30% di share.
> 
> Reazione a Catena 2018 andrà in onda a partire da *lunedì 4 giugno*, alle ore 18:45, su Rai 1.


.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2018)

Vista la prima? Che ve ne pare? Per me il conduttore non è male, ma a volte vuole imitare il predecessore.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Giugno 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vista la prima? Che ve ne pare? Per me il conduttore non è male, ma a volte vuole imitare il predecessore.



Bene,ma preferivo Amadeus,piu simpatico. Magari è l'abitudine,poi oggi la puntata l'ho vista a sprazzi,non potevo


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Giugno 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vista la prima? Che ve ne pare? Per me il conduttore non è male, ma a volte vuole imitare il predecessore.



niente male dai. 

non è ai livelli di amadeus (d'altra parte non credo lui nasca come presentatore, visto che ha un passato nel trio medusa, forse è più un comico), però meglio ad esempio di pino insegno, un altro che aveva condotto reazione a catena.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2018)

Il conduttore mi ricorda troppo


----------



## fabri47 (5 Giugno 2018)

Ho letto molte critiche al conduttore e pure gli ascolti non sono stati così alti se confrontati al passato. Purtroppo l'eredità di Amadeus, che è un fuoriclasse nel suo genere, è pesante. Poi mettiamoci che Corsi, preso singolarmente e fuori dal contesto del Trio Medusa, è sconosciuto al grande pubblico.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Giugno 2018)

Intanto ieri hanno già vinto, seppur poca roba. 4438 euro.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Giugno 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho letto molte critiche al conduttore e pure gli ascolti non sono stati così alti se confrontati al passato. Purtroppo l'eredità di Amadeus, che è un fuoriclasse nel suo genere, è pesante. Poi mettiamoci che Corsi, preso singolarmente e fuori dal contesto del Trio Medusa, è sconosciuto al grande pubblico.



secondo me era perfetto alessandro greco, e gli ascolti di zero e lode l'hanno dimostrato. 

mi spiace che l'anno prossimo il programma non verrà riconfermato, nell'ultima puntata di venerdì scorso si è pure commosso salutando il pubblico.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Giugno 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> secondo me era perfetto alessandro greco, e gli ascolti di zero e lode l'hanno dimostrato.
> 
> mi spiace che l'anno prossimo il programma non verrà riconfermato, nell'ultima puntata di venerdì scorso si è pure commosso salutando il pubblico.


Ho appena letto l'intervista che ha rilasciato al Fatto Quotidiano. Da stimare che non abbia fatto cenno ad alcuna polemica ringraziando la Rai nonostante non gli abbiano confermato il programma. Io spero ancora che farà L'eredità a settembre, è lui il volto adatto per sostituire Fabrizio Frizzi. Spero vivamente che non mettano Insinna come si vocifera.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Giugno 2018)

Ieri grande vincita di 422 euro  .


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Riparte *Reazione a Catena*, il quiz estivo di Rai 1 dove due squadre da tre persone si sfidano in varie manche che riguardano per la maggior parte l'enigmistica ed il collegamento tra una parola e l'altra.
> 
> La più importante novità, per quanto riguarda l'edizione di quest'anno, sarà il conduttore. Non ci sarà più Amadeus, ma il membro del Trio Medusa *Gabriele Corsi* a presentare il game show di grande successo che, specie lo scorso anno, ha fatto grandissimi ascolti raggiungendo varie volte il 30% di share.
> 
> Reazione a Catena 2018 andrà in onda a partire da *lunedì 4 giugno*, alle ore 18:45, su Rai 1.



Presentatore scandaloso..ma si sapeva


----------



## fabri47 (18 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Presentatore scandaloso..ma si sapeva


Hai visto qualche puntata? Nelle prime era un pò ingessato e timido, ora si è ripreso ed infatti pure gli ascolti sono aumentati parecchio. Certo, il confronto con Amadeus è impietoso ma si sapeva, però c'è da dire che RAC è sempre stata condotta da comici o non conduttori (le prime edizioni furono condotte da Pupo).


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Hai visto qualche puntata? Nelle prime era un pò ingessato e timido, ora si è ripreso ed infatti pure gli ascolti sono aumentati parecchio. Certo, il confronto con Amadeus è impietoso ma si sapeva, però c'è da dire che RAC è sempre stata condotta da comici o non conduttori (le prime edizioni furono condotte da Pupo).



Ho visto solo ieri..il tizio lo conoscevo da alcune puntate di take me out..stesso tono ahimé..

RAC anche con pino insegno non mi piaceva..eppure il format avrebbe potenziale..


----------



## fabri47 (18 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho visto solo ieri..il tizio lo conoscevo da alcune puntate di take me out..stesso tono ahimé..
> 
> RAC anche con pino insegno non mi piaceva..eppure il format avrebbe potenziale..


Io ci avrei messo Alessandro Greco oppure Claudio Lippi che l'anno scorso disse che lo voleva condurre lui.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io ci avrei messo Alessandro Greco oppure Claudio Lippi che l'anno scorso disse che lo voleva condurre lui.



Greco ci starebbe bene, mi piace come conduttore..
Lippi per riprendere un altro thread può darsi mano con Tacconi..fulminato è dire poco


----------



## fabri47 (18 Giugno 2018)

Questo comunque rimane il momento più epico del quiz, per me è storia della televisione. Se la gioca con l'episodio della cipolla a L'eredita  .


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2018)

Nella puntata di oggi si riunisce il Trio Medusa.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Luglio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questo comunque rimane il momento più epico del quiz, per me è storia della televisione. Se la gioca con l'episodio della cipolla a L'eredita  .



Ahaha si lo ricordo bene. Comunque mi sto abituando all'assenza di Amadeus,Corsi molto bravo,mi sta piacendo


----------



## 7vinte (12 Luglio 2018)

Ieri sera perla della concprrente della squadra rossa (non i campioni):"dove si trovano Perugia e Terni? Boh,in Emilia-Romagna?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2018)

Poco fa vittoria di 147.000 euro da parte di tre ragazze di Milano  .


----------



## 7vinte (4 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Poco fa vittoria di 147.000 euro da parte di tre ragazze di Milano  .



Azz


----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2018)

Ultima catena di ieri con vincita record:


----------

